# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  ΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ

## satland

Θελω να εκτυπωσω σε εναν εκτυπωτη αυτη την πλακετα και την θελω σε διαστασειs 100mm πλατοs με 50mm υψοs.Πωs μπορω να το κανω αυτο?

----------


## gep58

Για δες. Αυτό σου κάνει;

2SC1946_Microstrip_PCB - Αντίγραφο (1).png

----------


## satland

Φιλε Γιωργο δεν ξερω πρεπει να παω να το εκτυπωσω δεν γνωριζω πωs αλλιωs να το τσεκαρω.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου

----------


## nestoras

Αν ο Γιώργος σου το έκανε stretch στις διαστάσεις που πρέπει τότε εσύ το μόνο που θα πρέπει να κάνεις ειναι ζητήσεις "no scale" ή "original size" εκτύπωση. 

Και μην εκτυπώσεις μόνο ενα αντίγραφο και ξανατρέχεις. Παρε κι ενα χαρακα μαζί σου για επιτοπου επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## satland

> Για δες. Αυτό σου κάνει;
> 
> 2SC1946_Microstrip_PCB - Αντίγραφο (1).png



Γιωργο μπορειs να μου πειs τον τροπο που κανω αυτη την ρυθμιση στιs διαστασειs?

----------


## kioan

Ένας πολύ απλός τρόπος, λίγο μπακάλικος αλλά που λειτουργεί καλά, είναι να βάλεις την εικόνα μέσα σε ένα έγγραφο word και με δεξί κλικ σε αυτήν να ορίσεις τις διαστάσεις της ακριβώς στα χιλιοστά που θα πρέπει να είναι η τελική πλακέτα.

----------


## satland

σε ευχαριστω πολυ θα το προσπαθησω

----------


## maouna

Εκτύπωσε αυτό το pdf  και στις επιλογες του εκτυπωτη εκει που θα λεει *page scaling* ( ή κάτι παρόμοιο) βαλε *none.*

----------


## satland

> Ένας πολύ απλός τρόπος, λίγο μπακάλικος αλλά που λειτουργεί καλά, είναι να βάλεις την εικόνα μέσα σε ένα έγγραφο word και με δεξί κλικ σε αυτήν να ορίσεις τις διαστάσεις της ακριβώς στα χιλιοστά που θα πρέπει να είναι η τελική πλακέτα.



ολα καλα

----------

mikemtb (22-06-19)

----------


## gep58

Να σου πω κι εγώ αφού με ρώτησες. Το έκανα με την ζωγραφική των win. Κάτω στην γραμμή σου δείχνει τις πραγματικές διαστάσεις της εικόνας και αφού βρεις το ποσοστό που θέλεις να μεγεθύνεις ή να σμικρύνεις χρησιμοποιείς την "Αλλαγή μεγέθους" και παίρνεις την εικόνα στις διαστάσεις που θέλεις

----------


## satland

To εκανα με το word και πετυχε ευκολα και γρηγορα

----------


## satland

> Να σου πω κι εγώ αφού με ρώτησες. Το έκανα με την ζωγραφική των win. Κάτω στην γραμμή σου δείχνει τις πραγματικές διαστάσεις της εικόνας και αφού βρεις το ποσοστό που θέλεις να μεγεθύνεις ή να σμικρύνεις χρησιμοποιείς την "Αλλαγή μεγέθους" και παίρνεις την εικόνα στις διαστάσεις που θέλεις




σωστο και αυτο

----------

